# Miscellaneous Mexico Information (includes contact info for all the Pueblo Bonitos)



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2010)

Exchange Rate Cheat Sheet
Print one out to take on your trips to foreign countries. Has currency for countries all over the world.



Link to State Dept. Mexico travel info
Tips for Traveling to Mexico from the State Dept.




Links from pammex--added February 2009
Following are several links to various areas of Mexico:

Mexico links--here are some I use...

www.allaboutpuertovallarta.com/

http://www.caribbeantravelforums.com

www.mazatlan.com.mx/

www.playa.info/

www.vallarta-adventures.com

www.vallartaonline.com/

www.vallartascene.com

www.lakechapalasociety.org

www.zihua.net/

www.vallarta-info.com/index.htm

www.go2vallarta.com

www.tripadvisor.com

www.locogringo.com

www.vallartainfo.com/

www.todopuertovallarta.yuku.com/directory

www.solutionsabroad.com/


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2013)

*Contact info for all the Pueblo Bonito Mexican resorts*

Attention Pueblo Bonito Vacation Owners: New Contact Information
Under a new and comprehensive expansion of our Reservation Department to better serve and satisfy our Members Base, we have added multiple personnel and have segmented individual departments in order to faster process and serve your needs and requests. Please use these new and updated contacts for your travel planning, contract modifications and general questions and confirmations:

Emails:

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort & Spa:	sunset.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Monte Cristo Estates:	montecristo.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Rosé Resort & Spa	rose.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos:	blanco.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay Resort & Spa:	emerald.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Emerald Estates:	estates.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan:	mazatlan.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Phone numbers:

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort & Spa:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7063, 8063, 7113

Monte Cristo Estates:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7067, 7069

Pueblo Bonito Rosé Resort & Spa:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7117, 7118

Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7112, 8068

Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay Resort & Spa:	011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4024 to 4029

Emerald Estates:	011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4132

Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan:	011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4024 to 4029


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2013)

Not really sure what's going on with Pueblo Bonito but today (July 12, 2013) I got this email:

Dear owner,

We would like to inform you that Mr. Telésforo Gutiérrez and Mr. Alfredo Ramírez are no longer a part of the Pueblo Bonito Group. We ask that you please disregard any communication you may receive from them. For all matters relating to your membership, including exchanges or transfers, please contact Mr. Antonio Higuera at memberservicesrose@pueblobonito.com.mx. 

We would also like to inform you that the company VACATION CONSULTANT INC does not belong to the Pueblo Bonito Group. It has come to our attention that the company has been illegally collecting money that in fact legally belongs to Pueblo Bonito. For this reason, we ask that you please contact Mr. Higuera regarding any payment that you may owe us so that he can provide you with the correct payment information. 

Yours Truly, 
Leticia Avila
Customer Services Manager


----------



## Karen G (Jul 27, 2013)

*New Pueblo Bonito contact numbers*

This is from the PB Facebook page:

CONTACT INFORMATION
Customer Service:

Leticia Avila, Member Services Manager
lavila@pueblobonito.com.mx
Reservations Staff for Members:

Please use these contacts for your travel planning, contract modifications
and general questions and confirmations:
Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort & Spa:
sunset.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Monte Cristo Estates:
montecristo.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Pueblo Bonito Rosé Resort & Spa:
rose.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos:
blanco.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay Resort & Spa:
emerald.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Emerald Estates:
estates.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan:
mazatlan.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Phone numbers:

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort & Spa:
011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7063, 8063, 7113
Monte Cristo Estates:
011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7067, 7069
Pueblo Bonito Rosé Resort & Spa:
011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7117, 7118
Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos:
011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7112, 8068
Emerald Estates:
011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4132
Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan:
011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4024 to 4029
Sales Cabo San Lucas: Briselda Ahumada
bahumada@pacificsun.com.mx
011-52 (624) 142-9999 ext. 7001 & 7040
Sales Mazatlan: Sergio Cayeros
scayeros@pacificsun.com.mx
011-52 (669) 989 0525 ext. 4205 and 4206


----------

